# Nice cow horn tip Call



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a nice predator call of cow horn that I finished up today. I am asking 25.00 shipped.























View attachment RichSample.wav


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking call Rich.... She sings a purdy tune aswell.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Awfull tempting, but I already have 4 of them. Very good sounding call


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds great Rich. Looks like a real winner !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I really recommend these calls to anyone looking for an open reed guys, like I said I have 4 and each one sounds a little different, a great call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the blond look, sounds good too.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Another very nice one!! What are the measurements?


---------------------------------------
The call is 3&1/2" long, opening at front of barrels is 1" wide.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice call Rich......


----------

